# My son is not one for subtlety



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

Nor Is he one to stick to the prototype. 

Went to pick up some track today.. I usually pick up an inexpensive car for my so. Well he wanted to get something that he could pain.. this is what he ended up with.










After painting it, I was kind of in to it (I had tried to talk him out of it at first)... so I said it would look pretty cool with all the hand rails and add on pieces black.. he said no, it was all to be gold. 

Now he is thinking of doing a whole line of box cars like this, which might look pretty cool. The car cost me $11 as a kit, with plastic wheels and plastic couplers.. I can add metal wheels later if we use this often.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

A GOLD train, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Children don't have the preconceptions about how thing should look so think more outside the box.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I hope he sticks with the hobby as he gets older. If he's into it now as much as he is' the future looks good for another train enthusiast.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice idea! Gold trains are extremely good looked. I think Brian Vail (Passenger TRain Collector) on the O-Gauge forum has a complete gold Lionel scale Polar Express train. A good trian is just impressive to watch.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Absolutely outstanding! The kid's got "vision"! A "gold train" from inexpensive kits is BRILLIANT!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Now to find the decals...


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

shaygetz said:


> Now to find the decals...


SOLID GOLD? OMG, it was a GREAT time to be a MALE teenager when that show was on! Who else from that era knew ALL the names of those dancing girls besides me?

EVERYBODY!

I can't remember the names now but those chicks had "CLASS" ifyaknowhatImean!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it's great that he's expressing his creativity. Turn him loose and see what he does with it.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Solid Gold dancers*



Chip said:


> SOLID GOLD? OMG, it was a GREAT time to be a MALE teenager when that show was on! Who else from that era knew ALL the names of those dancing girls besides me?
> 
> EVERYBODY!
> 
> I can't remember the names now but those chicks had "CLASS" ifyaknowhatImean!


 You may possibly have heard the name of one. Jenifer Lopez!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

That's actually kind of cool..

a whole drag of those could be pretty interesting.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Painted on for my wife's business. She sells 31 bags and loves pink. Still need decals.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

delete... repost


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

That is pretty cool.. I almost did not see the pink car sitting on the pink foam.
Did you do a layer of primer first or just hit it with the pink spray?


My son has almost convinced me to paint my GP30 Gold and maybe get a few more of the box cars. They were only $12 and honestly it is one of the best rollers on my setup now that it has metal wheels.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

pat_smith1969 said:


> That is pretty cool.. I almost did not see the pink car sitting on the pink foam.
> 
> Did you do a layer of primer first or just hit it with the pink spray?
> 
> ...




Well the "pink" foam is blue. I did do a base layer of white. Also painted the inside white so that the stacks to boxes will show better.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

yeah.. I am color blind to a good extent.. makes scenery pretty hard to do.. but I just read the label on the paints.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

pat_smith1969 said:


> yeah.. I am color blind to a good extent.. makes scenery pretty hard to do.. but I just read the label on the paints.


Wow! That's a heck of a handicap in this hobby.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

My secret is that I watch You tube videos.. a lot of time they mention the colors they use the the ratios they use.. I just copy what they do and hope it looks ok. I have not quite gotten to the decorating part as yet so I am not sure how successful that tactic will be.

And if it looks like crap when I am done.. well I am color blind so I won't be able to tell.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

pat_smith1969 said:


> My secret is that I watch You tube videos.. a lot of time they mention the colors they use the the ratios they use.. I just copy what they do and hope it looks ok. I have not quite gotten to the decorating part as yet so I am not sure how successful that tactic will be.
> 
> And if it looks like crap when I am done.. well I am color blind so I won't be able to tell.




As long as it looks good to you that's all that maters.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

traction fan said:


> You may possibly have heard the name of one. Jenifer Lopez!


Jennifer Lopez was a "FlyGirl" on In Living Color, not a Solid Gold dancer. She would have been way too young when Solid Gold was on.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

pat_smith1969 said:


> yeah.. I am color blind to a good extent.. makes scenery pretty hard to do.. but I just read the label on the paints.


Me too, my issue is telling certain colors apart depending on the shades such as...
Pink/Purple, Yellow/Light Green, Dark Green/Brown, Dark Red/Brown, Navy Blue/Black, Dark Brown/Black, etc.

My whole life I have been arguing with people over colors.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

NAJ said:


> Me too, my issue is telling certain colors apart depending on the shades such as...
> Pink/Purple, Yellow/Light Green, Dark Green/Brown, Dark Red/Brown, Navy Blue/Black, Dark Brown/Black, etc.
> 
> My whole life I have been arguing with people over colors.


You have the same problem I do. They call it "Shade Blind". Certain colors look exactly the same. For years when I was growing up, I never understood why they call that fruit an "orange", when it was clearly yellow.


----------

